# In Ear Monitors



## ByDesign (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking for quality in ears at an affordable price. Which brands do you guys recommend?


----------



## yingmin (Apr 3, 2011)

That depends on how you define "affordable". Shure and Audio Technica both make systems for $600 that will be really good. I use the Shure PSM400, and it works really well, but I briefly owned the cheaper PSM200 before that, and it's good also. Every Nady product I've ever used has been utter garbage, and although I've never used them, I'm skeptical of Galaxy Audio as well. Really, stay with the established brands on this one, brands like Shure, AT and Sennheiser that have a proven track record. Like anything else, you get what you pay for, and monitors are not something you want to skimp on.


----------



## MTech (Apr 3, 2011)

Best of the the best.. you get what you pay for.
Ultimate Ears | The earphone choice of the world's top touring musicians


----------



## ByDesign (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Devon8822 (Apr 4, 2011)

Earsonics SM3, is hyped like mad on the headfi forum, it seems to be the absolute best in ear available, I just order one, still waiting for its arrival.


----------



## rogrotten (Apr 4, 2011)

For custom fit in ears look up Alien Ears. Really good quality and more affordable than ultimate ears and westone. They have great customer service and good turn around times. I'm in love with mine


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are looking for just the in ear monitors then I would recommend trying out Westone. My friend had a bad experience with Alien Ears. A good alternative appears to be 1964 ears but I haven't heard much about them.

If you need the full wireless system than have a look at the shure and sennheiser stuff, its really good.


----------



## MarkoZed (Apr 5, 2011)

aiur55 said:


> If you are looking for just the in ear monitors then I would recommend trying out Westone. My friend had a bad experience with Alien Ears. A good alternative appears to be 1964 ears but I haven't heard much about them.
> 
> If you need the full wireless system than have a look at the shure and sennheiser stuff, its really good.



Couldn't agree more. Personally had bad exp with Alien Ears but I never used Westone. Use Sennheiser full wireless sistem on stage and it has never left me down.
I also know some people who brag about their Line6 Wireless sistems performance. I plan on trying it, and will post here when do.


----------

